# CabinetSense



## CNC Paul (1 Feb 2011)

I have been helping Paul Verhelst of CabinetSense with the oddities of UK cabinetry.

CabinetSense works inside Sketchup as a parametric cabinet builder , it enables you to build single cabinets or complete kitchen layouts, once you have built a range of generic cabinet or use the library models you just drag and drop them from the component menu onto the plan and resized them, all the components are resized for each cabinet.

All elements of the build are covered

Carcase material 
Various types of construction
Layon or face frame, all the frames sizes can be changed
Slab or five piece doors
Drawer boxes in butt, dado or dovetailed construction
Customize drawers to suit Blum Tandem runners.
Knob or handle selection and placement

The best part is with one click it will give you……….
Complete cutting list of materials which can be imported into Cutlist Plus for Sheet layouts
List of doors
List of drawer boxes
List of handles, hinges and runners.




Here are some video clips to give you an idea how easy is…….

Getting started http://www.youtube.com/user/CabinetSens ... QK_wVhS3M4 
Cabinet basics http://www.youtube.com/user/CabinetSens ... 5W350pLByA 
Drawer box http://www.youtube.com/user/CabinetSens ... w5055rdiUw 
Cutlist http://www.youtube.com/user/CabinetSens ... CaKUmVxDhI 
Face frames http://www.youtube.com/user/CabinetSens ... VZZE1lRo1U 
Building an island http://www.youtube.com/user/CabinetSens ... NsUu_viDYU 
Wall cabinets http://www.youtube.com/user/CabinetSens ... yL-3Tx7DaM 
Exporting data http://www.youtube.com/user/CabinetSens ... dpEpPX5C3M


The software is in pre-production testing, Paul hoping to be able to release it to the public by the middle of the year.


----------



## chippy1970 (1 Feb 2011)

Looks good Paul, I have tried using sketch up a few times but never really had the time to sit down and learn it all. This looks like it simplifies the whole process .

How does it work is it an add on for sketch up ? and when is it coming out ?


----------



## CNC Paul (1 Feb 2011)

chippy1970":1vtg4ahv said:


> Looks good Paul, I have tried using sketch up a few times but never really had the time to sit down and learn it all. This looks like it simplifies the whole process .
> 
> How does it work is it an add on for sketch up ? and when is it coming out ?




Hi Chris,

Yes it is an add-on for Sketchup, I think Sketchup is extremely easy to use, you can find loads of help on Youtube to get you started.

CabinetSense should be available later in the year.


----------



## rileytoolworks (1 Feb 2011)

That looks very interesting Paul.
I have been building a library of components to do the same kind of thing, but this looks like it will be hours quicker.
Any idea what this will be priced at?

Adam.


----------



## CNC Paul (1 Feb 2011)

Aces and Eights":3oyaad1q said:


> That looks very interesting Paul.
> I have been building a library of components to do the same kind of thing, but this looks like it will be hours quicker.
> Any idea what this will be priced at?
> 
> ...



Adam,


Are you components parametric ?

There is no indication on price as yet but I expect it to be sensible.


----------



## mailee (1 Feb 2011)

Doh! now you tell me! I have spent hours making up components of cabinets for kitchens so it is easier for me to design them! I look forward to it's introduction. :roll: :lol:


----------



## CNC Paul (2 Feb 2011)

Update…

I wanted to create a housing for an American style fridge freezer, I altered the cabinet and resized it, with one click of the mouse it sent the components to Cutlist with another click in Cutlist it gave me a named list of the components and a sheet cutting layout, I can even print a set of labels for the components.


















Video of build in CabinetSense

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkzvM6YYfI4


----------



## Shultzy (29 Nov 2012)

Paul, can't watch the videos as they are private and need a login.


----------



## riclepp (2 Dec 2012)

Same here too


----------



## houtslager (2 Dec 2012)

same here  , please don't link to outside pages if we can't read/view them 

Most definitely against this websites mentality  :evil: :evil: :evil: 

K


----------



## RogerBoyle (2 Dec 2012)

Guys it's over 18 months ago that the links were put on 
Things change LOL #-o


----------

